# Hunting stories



## CowToes (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm currently looking for a 96FS INOX, and have been searching for a couple weeks now. I got to thinking what are your stories about looking for a particular firearm, and any surprising places you ended up finding it, or a rediculous price you paid just so you could finally have "the one"?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I had been searching for a Belgian Browning .22 takedown for YEARS. I had come across a couple that were in bad shape and kept looking. When the fam and I were out on a trip out west we stopped at I don't know how many different gun shops and I saw even more take down .22s, no Belgians and a couple of Remingtons in .22 Short.

We stopped at the Cody Firearms Museum and there they had a beautiful Belgian Browning like what is been looking for, I pointed it out to the wife and stood there oggleing the rifle for some time before we moved on...

A couple weeks later the wife called me up at work and started asking me questions about that .22 I was looking at.

You wanted a Browning, right?
Yes, preferably a Belgian...
In .22LR?
Yes, .22LR.
It loads through the stock??
Yes, that's the one.

Oh, ok some guy just brought one in (she worked at the local gunshop at the time) when can you get here?

Needless to say I beat feet over pretty quick and got my Belgian made Browning takedown locally for LESS than some the lesser condition guns I had seen abroad.

~1960's vintage Belgian Browning SA-22 take-down auto in 22LR.~














































She cleaned up pretty good, the pictures don't do the forearm and stock justice.


----------



## CowToes (Jan 14, 2013)

That's one sexy rifle. 

I looked for about 3 weeks for my beretta 96FS INOX. I got outbid on the one I found on gunbroker. About 4 people offered me vertecs, a couple black brigadiers were offered. I almost had a INOX brigadier but the guy sold it the morning after I emailed him. I finally got a response on berettaforum.net that someone saw one at his LGS and gave me their number. I called at 10:45 but they didnt answer and there message said they opened at 10:00. Then I realized im in Ohio EST and "get some" guns and ammo was in Utah MST. Duh inhad to wait an hour and fifteen minutes to call back. Finally got it ordered, and she is on her way to Ohio. I'll post some pics once the USPS stork drops her off.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I knew you'd find one, if you kept at it............I had been looking for about a year and a half for a Ruger speed six stainless in 9mm, 2 3/4 in. barrel...not easy to find.....saw some, but didn't want to pay a grand..............finally found one privately.....had to drive an hour one way, but wasn't dissapointed... . . ..32 yrs. old and not even a turn line, with 40 moon clips.............turns out, the original owner was LE from my city....funny how things come around.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice rifle by the way.........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A while back, I did some hunting to find one of the new Ruger 1911's. I knew that if I just waited a bit, the prices would come down and the availability would no longer be a problem. 

But, knowing me as well as I do, I didn't want to wait. I did the hunting thing, found one and was pleased that it was a fair price to boot. 

For the most part, I don't hunt for firearms.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

CowToes said:


> That's one sexy rifle.
> 
> I looked for about 3 weeks for my beretta 96FS INOX. I got outbid on the one I found on gunbroker. About 4 people offered me vertecs, a couple black brigadiers were offered. I almost had a INOX brigadier but the guy sold it the morning after I emailed him. I finally got a response on berettaforum.net that someone saw one at his LGS and gave me their number. I called at 10:45 but they didnt answer and there message said they opened at 10:00. Then I realized im in Ohio EST and "get some" guns and ammo was in Utah MST. Duh inhad to wait an hour and fifteen minutes to call back. Finally got it ordered, and she is on her way to Ohio. I'll post some pics once the USPS stork drops her off.





berettabone said:


> Nice rifle by the way.........


They are quite sleek, and a joy to shoot. Very similar to what I learned on as a kid, can't wait to take my boy shooting with it in a couple of years.


----------



## CowToes (Jan 14, 2013)

CowToes said:


> That's one sexy rifle.
> 
> I looked for about 3 weeks for my beretta 96FS INOX. I got outbid on the one I found on gunbroker. About 4 people offered me vertecs, a couple black brigadiers were offered. I almost had a INOX brigadier but the guy sold it the morning after I emailed him. I finally got a response on berettaforum.net that someone saw one at his LGS and gave me their number. I called at 10:45 but they didnt answer and there message said they opened at 10:00. Then I realized im in Ohio EST and "get some" guns and ammo was in Utah MST. Duh inhad to wait an hour and fifteen minutes to call back. Finally got it ordered, and she is on her way to Ohio. I'll post some pics once the USPS stork drops her off.


Its not over yet... I called yesterday and Byod sayes "Oh, man. I was supossed to call you. We never got your FFLs information. I'll give them a call and if I cant get ahold of them I will call you back tonight." at this point its been 5 days since I PAID for my beretta. So no phone call I figure its all ok. Today I get a call at 3:30. Its Byod he said he couldnt get through when he called last night. I was at the shop for a couple hours last night they answered eerytime the phone rang. And scott the owner responds to emails within 20minutes even when their closed. Come to find out the email address from their website is old and defunct. Way to go webmaster. Called "get some" to get the new email address, and after being recycled to the phone menu 14 time they finally spoke to me. I had Scott send his FFL info to the new email address, and sent an email myself asking if they received it. No response from them as of yet, it been about an hour.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> I had been searching for a Belgian Browning .22 takedown for YEARS. I had come across a couple that were in bad shape and kept looking. When the fam and I were out on a trip out west we stopped at I don't know how many different gun shops and I saw even more take down .22s, no Belgians and a couple of Remingtons in .22 Short.
> 
> We stopped at the Cody Firearms Museum and there they had a beautiful Belgian Browning like what is been looking for, I pointed it out to the wife and stood there oggleing the rifle for some time before we moved on...
> 
> ...


Great catch - good for you! Enjoy it and thanks for the pictures,


----------

